# Destinys Heaven Bound:)



## JessPintoMare (May 15, 2011)

I got Destiny when I was 9 and she was 3. Now I'm 14 and she is 8. I got her for Christmas. I rode her everyday (if I remember right). She was SO tolerable of me. When I couldn't get on her bareback, I'd walk her to the big roundbale in the middle of her pasture. I then proceded to climb up it and JUMP onto her back. She never once "complained". Then a couple of months after I got her I was riding her and I fell off, literally leaned to far over one side and it shook me up. I didn't ride for months. Then we sent her to my cousins grandpa and he broke her a little better than she was. We got her back a few weeks later and she was fine (not that there was anything wrong with her to begin with). I still didn't ride her much. Then my parents got a divorce and Destiny was sent to live with my grandparents. I rode her maybe once every year for 4 years. Then this year I finally decided I was sick of her just being a pasture ornament. So anyway a few weeks ago I found a cut on her leg. Its better now and I've been riding her every chance I get. Since her leg was hurt she was in the dry lot with my pony. She has lost so much of her hay (grass) belly, she looks AMAZING! So a week or two ago I got up at 6:30 and we rode till 8. She did amazing. Only a few hops here and there. So today I got out there about 2 and got Destiny out of the lot and saddled up. Te flies were terrible so she wasn't very focused and I didn't have any fly spray. I rode her an about 30-40 acre pasture and we loped a little. I think a fly bit her because she kicked her back feet up a little and slid. Then I rode her to a 3-4 acre pasture and let her loose to eat sone grass for a while. I got bored so I jumped on bareback and rode her to the pond ( it was really hot today). I planned on taking her into the pond so I took my boots and socks off. She got her two front feet in and then proceeded to paw at the water. I didn't want to get rolled on so I pulled her out and something spooked her and she was ready to run! But I held back. Then I rode her around the barrel pattern for the first time ever 3 times at a walk. She behaved so well. Now in thinking about showing her and riding her in the 4th of July parade.


----------



## JessPintoMare (May 15, 2011)

So today I rode Destiny again and took her around the barrel pattern. She did fine at a fast trot around the first barrel, but when we got to the second one she did not want to take it at all. She made a big loop instead of swinging her back end around. We'll have to work on that


----------



## JessPintoMare (May 15, 2011)

Destiny is showing progress. She has lost weight. Now she is at a relatively normal weight. She is now entered in the local horse show. Only three classes though. But fingers crossed!


----------



## JessPintoMare (May 15, 2011)

Can I just say to everyone that commented on my thread in horse breeding. Pinto w/Racehorse?. I wasn't trying to sound irresponsible. I wasn't trying to sound like I hated my mare. Which is what most of you posted. I just wanted to know what you all thought. It got out of hand. I'm not saying I wasn't a part of it because I was. I got some really rude comments. I know most of you were trying to help. But some of you weren't. I'm not even going to breed her anymore. I know that I said that there wouldn't be vet bills. I meant that there would not be any ultrasound bills. I know there will be bills. I also stated that it was free to breed her. I then said that ot wasn't free breeding. That was a typo. I'm not sure what I was trying to say. I do love my mare! I would take a bullet for her. As most of you would fir your horses. Just because I was thinking about breeding her does not mean that I'm irresponsible, or a bad owner. It is NOT bad if you want to breed your horse. All of you were saying it was to dangerous. That a lot of things can go wrong in birth. I know that. I was just wanting your opinions in breeding the two. Not to get lectures on how he was probably not worth breeding to because we wouldn't have to pay anything. Now I'm sorry that there was so much drama in the thread.


----------

